# some of my other pets



## John (Feb 19, 2011)

enjoy.thamks john


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 19, 2011)

squamata said:


> enjoy.thamks john



how cute! nice pets.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2011)

You know its funny. Back in the 90's, green Iguanas were everywhere. Probably the most commonly sold lizard there was. Given their usual temperament, eventual size, and relatively difficult caging requirements as adults this always surprised me. At the last few shows, I can't remember seeing a single one anywhere. I actually went looking here at the Pomona show in Jan. and didn't find a one. I guess the tide has finally turned and people finally realize they are not for everyone. I wonder if this will ever happen with sulcatas.

Love the snapper. What do you call that color morph of gecko? I lost track of them all a long time ago.


----------



## John (Feb 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> You know its funny. Back in the 90's, green Iguanas were everywhere. Probably the most commonly sold lizard there was. Given their usual temperament, eventual size, and relatively difficult caging requirements as adults this always surprised me. At the last few shows, I can't remember seeing a single one anywhere. I actually went looking here at the Pomona show in Jan. and didn't find a one. I guess the tide has finally turned and people finally realize they are not for everyone. I wonder if this will ever happen with sulcatas.
> 
> Love the snapper. What do you call that color morph of gecko? I lost track of them all a long time ago.



tom you got me on the gecko i can't remember either,your right on the iguana's too.this guy is new we had two others that were adults one died of unkown cause the other had cancer we found that out after takin it too the vet,worried about what killed his mate.we had them both a long time the wife was devastated,anyway were back on the horse had him a year now and he's doin great. hey tom nice too hear from ya


----------



## Chifte (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice looking animals! How has it been caring for the Iguana? As it's a beautiful creature.

I have wanted to get a large lizard for over a decade but they seem quite difficult to care for, and their space requires are massive. Not that tortoises don't require large spaces, but most species are less involved. The idea of providing a 4'-6' lizard with 8'Hx8'Wx12'L or around there and heating it in the winter is daunting!

Do you have any other large lizards? I see either an Iguana, Argentine Tegu or Savannah monitor in the next 5 or so years. I'm leaning towards the Argentine for their temperment, Rick Sisco @ siscoreptiles has videos of Tegus just coming to him like a puppy.


----------



## Bubba30 (Feb 19, 2011)

What A nice bunch. I live in Miami Fl and I see those green iguana every where. Especially by the the canals basking in sun.


----------



## Tom (Feb 19, 2011)

Chifte said:


> Very nice looking animals! How has it been caring for the Iguana? As it's a beautiful creature.
> 
> I have wanted to get a large lizard for over a decade but they seem quite difficult to care for, and their space requires are massive. Not that tortoises don't require large spaces, but most species are less involved. The idea of providing a 4'-6' lizard with 8'Hx8'Wx12'L or around there and heating it in the winter is daunting!
> 
> Do you have any other large lizards? I see either an Iguana, Argentine Tegu or Savannah monitor in the next 5 or so years. I'm leaning towards the Argentine for their temperment, Rick Sisco @ siscoreptiles has videos of Tegus just coming to him like a puppy.



Go with the tegu. They hibernate over your frozen winters up there and its easy to build a nice outdoor pen for the warmer months.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2011)

Diversified, very nice.


----------



## Wirewehear (Feb 19, 2011)

Love the *other* pets .... I've always wanted geckos but have been looking at frogs lately. But I'm good with just the Hermit Crabs for now, I think. I used to have a house full of birds, a few fish tanks (one that was a 100gal) and a couple of Bearded dragons. Its just alot of work to keep nice habitats for everyone and work full time. I know many here do that but I'm stingy with my days off these days.


----------



## John (Feb 20, 2011)

Chifte said:


> Very nice looking animals! How has it been caring for the Iguana? As it's a beautiful creature.
> 
> I have wanted to get a large lizard for over a decade but they seem quite difficult to care for, and their space requires are massive. Not that tortoises don't require large spaces, but most species are less involved. The idea of providing a 4'-6' lizard with 8'Hx8'Wx12'L or around there and heating it in the winter is daunting!
> 
> Do you have any other large lizards? I see either an Iguana, Argentine Tegu or Savannah monitor in the next 5 or so years. I'm leaning towards the Argentine for their temperment, Rick Sisco @ siscoreptiles has videos of Tegus just coming to him like a puppy.


this is my third iguana and they are not for beginners or chidren and do need space and money,their temperment varies some are quite tame others are not this guy has not come around yet but he is still young.i have had nile monitors in my opinion monitors are more like snakes,or anything carnivourous.not truly tameable,they are great specimens too have and observe,but they are not pets even a tame iguana can and will bite if it feels the urge and the large ones can do some serious damage.if you are looking for something like a puppy then thats what i recomend a puppy,reptiles do not love you and at any time things can go bad.too the carnivorous ones you are food just too big a meal for them,i don't mean too insult you or come off as a preacher here but i don't know your backround with herps.my advice is too start small and do some serious research before you jump into the big guys for your sake and theres. john


----------



## Chifte (Feb 20, 2011)

squamata said:


> this is my third iguana and they are not for beginners or chidren and do need space and money,their temperment varies some are quite tame others are not this guy has not come around yet but he is still young.i have had nile monitors in my opinion monitors are more like snakes,or anything carnivourous.not truly tameable,they are great specimens too have and observe,but they are not pets even a tame iguana can and will bite if it feels the urge and the large ones can do some serious damage.if you are looking for something like a puppy then thats what i recomend a puppy,reptiles do not love you and at any time things can go bad.too the carnivorous ones you are food just too big a meal for them,i don't mean too insult you or come off as a preacher here but i don't know your backround with herps.my advice is too start small and do some serious research before you jump into the big guys for your sake and theres. john



I know all about them as far as books and forums can go, I just don't have personal experience. 

When I referred to puppies, I just meant the Tegus were tame and weren't threatened by the man, I didn't actually mean I expected a reptile to act like a puppy.

My herp background is mostly small reptiles, with a new addition being a Russian Tortoise, I'm currently caring for a 4 year old Crested Gecko, 5 year old Bearded Dragon and I took care of a Water Dragon for about two years for a friend who went into the military. I'm not one to just jump at the thought of a big reptile and go out and buy one, as I've been contemplating having one for over 10 years.\ .


----------

